# Jamaican Curry Goat (or Lamb) Stew



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

OK...  done gone did it again....

 Started the recipe, added the spices to the meat to marinade overnight.  Then reread and it calls for 5 -6 lbs of meat.  I'm using only 2 lbs (1k)!!!!. But I've already measured and added the spices, etc for the 5 lbs.

 Am I gonna die when I eat this???  What can I do?  

 Should I continue to follow the recipe including the liquids to be added then remove half of the liquid?  

 I could potentially freeze the extra liquid for another time.  But the marinating part would not be there (for the new meat) as it is already incorporated into the liquid.  think I'm dizzy... or ditzy...  whichever!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2013)

I'd try to wipe off excess spices and continue with the recipe.  Then do it right next time.  Your way gives you two versions of the recipe and neither is going to be exactly right.  Try to fix this one and start with a clean slate next time.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

Are you going to use the marinade in the finished dish? If not, I don't think there should be a problem.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey Andy, 
 While looking for something else, came across a pkg of frozen lamb chunks (1 k - 2 lbs).  Now this curry that I'm doing is for either lamb or goat, both being popular in Jamaica. Think I am going to defrost (let the other marinate, don't think it will hurt a couple of days) and add it.

 Be interesting if my Jamaican BIL can tell the diff between the goat & lamb!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 19, 2013)

That's good news.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 19, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Are you going to use the marinade in the finished dish? If not, I don't think there should be a problem.



taxlady it is a dry rub marinade. Not something you can remove.  But, as I've just discovered more meat, think I have solved the problem!

 Will update and let ch'all know!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 20, 2013)

not sure what liquids you use to cook the curry,dragon,but i would do what andy says & scrape off the excess spices then i would use coconut milk & yogurt as the cooking liquids to "soften" the spice hit.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Dec 20, 2013)

Let us know how it goes, what recipe did you use ? I love Jamaicy goat curry , although here in England I use lamb as goat is harder to get hold of . I had goat in Jamaica . Would love to see a pic too if you can . Nice scotch bonnets in it I assume ?


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2013)

Just doing up some rice and will have it for lunch.  No scotch bonnets I'm afraid.  As I think I've said somewhere else here, I like to be able to taste my food.  I'm just starting to experiment with little Thai chilies and they are plenty hot enough for me.  So I replaced the bonnets with 4 of the Thai.  Smells heavenly.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Dec 20, 2013)

Worth trying the scotch bonnets if you can , they are fruity, hot , but such a good taste just use sparingly . Are you doing rice and peas ?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 20, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> Just doing up some rice and will have it for lunch.  No scotch bonnets I'm afraid.  As I think I've said somewhere else here, I like to be able to taste my food.  I'm just starting to experiment with little Thai chilies and they are plenty hot enough for me.  So I replaced the bonnets with 4 of the Thai.  Smells heavenly.


thought dragons breathed fire?!!!ahhh,the thai birdeye...little belters those!!as gravy said,some piccies would be good,dragon!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2013)

So the first step, brown the onions, add the meat seasoned the day before, simmer, eat, pick out bones.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2013)

I just made the rice. I will (or would) add carrots and/or sweet potato to the curry next time. And peas to the rice.

That is one heck of a big pot! 2 k of meat. Lamb & goat (with bones) but those bones are a pain. Also very very fatty. I was surprised I could actually tell the difference between the meats. Lamb has its very pronounced flavour compared to the goat of which I didn't really notice a specific 'taste'.

 The counter tiles are 4" sq. to give you a perspective of the size of these chilies.  Are they Thai? or Bird?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 20, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> I just made the rice. I will (or would) add carrots and/or sweet potato to the curry next time. And peas to the rice.
> 
> That is one heck of a big pot! 2 k of meat. Lamb & goat (with bones) but those bones are a pain. Also very very fatty. I was surprised I could actually tell the difference between the meats. Lamb has its very pronounced flavour compared to the goat of which I didn't really notice a specific 'taste'.
> 
> The counter tiles are 4" sq. to give you a perspective of the size of these chilies.  Are they Thai? or Bird?


birdeye imo dragon.nice job on the curry!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2013)

So it is off to the freezer they go! I have 3 meals there. And 2 for my Jamaican BIL. He'll either love it or criticize it.  

There are no vegies in those containers. Just the meat and liquid. So depending on what you add - there are minimum 8 servings and probably more like 12.

And Thanks for the compliment 'arry, I'sapprecitates!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 20, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> So it is off to the freezer they go! I have 3 meals there. And 2 for my Jamaican BIL. He'll either love it or criticize it.
> 
> There are no vegies in those containers. Just the meat and liquid. So depending on what you add - there are minimum 8 servings and probably more like 12.
> 
> And Thanks for the compliment 'arry, I'sapprecitates!


credit where credit's due mate.not only did you snatch victory from the jaws of disaster with the potential over spicing but you cooked up enough to feed your bil too.nice one!!
right,now go & stick the pics on the food photo's thread!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 20, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> go & stick the pics on the food photo's thread!!



Oops, haven't been here long enough to even realize there WAS a photo thread.  Is it easy to transfer or do I have to take the same steps again?

 Have also been trying to find the website where I got the recipe to begin with to put in a link...  sigh...  I'm so tech dud. 

 Guess I'll have to post the recipe the long way!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 20, 2013)

dragnlaw said:


> Oops, haven't been here long enough to even realize there WAS a photo thread.  Is it easy to transfer or do I have to take the same steps again?
> 
> Have also been trying to find the website where I got the recipe to begin with to put in a link...  sigh...  I'm so tech dud.
> 
> Guess I'll have to post the recipe the long way!


yeah,it was started last year by one of the other members.great place to see what everyone who takes pics has cooked.sorry mate,i'm a techno dunce too,so i just repeat the procedure in food photo's after i've posted in the dinner thread.here's the link:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/food-photos-80448-76.html#post1328935


----------



## Gravy Queen (Dec 21, 2013)

The pics are fab !! That looks like one good Jamaican curry yeah mon !


----------

